# THE SMARTY PANTS TEST



## Prairie dog (May 13, 2021)

HE SMARTY PANTS TEST


> > > When it says you   only have 8   seconds to   answer the   question, they  aren't   kidding!
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > ...




Verdict: smart

Your score: 18
Average score: 17.8

I ran out of time on some.You got to be fast....Answers there


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2021)

ROFLMAO!

My score: 12
Average score: 17.8

Apparently I am 32.6% stoopider than average. LOL!

Here the link for those interested.

http://www.flashbynight.com/test/


----------



## Pink Biz (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2021)

Fun quiz. I got 23. It said I'm "smart."  Whee!


----------

